# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  verdacht plekje

## Oki07

Sinds half september heb ik een plekje op mijn gezicht. Ik dacht dat het een pukkel was, maar het ging maar niet weg. Afgelopen vrijdag ben ik ermee naar de huisarts geweest, die zei dat het niet goed was en dat ik ermee langs de dermatoloog moest. Ze noemde het 'een vorm van huidkanker, geen melanoom', die weggesneden moet worden, maar verder niet iets om mij druk over te maken. Dat laatste lukt niet erg goed! Via zorgbemiddeling kan ik gelukkig as vrijdag al bij een dermatoloog van de mohskliniek terecht ipv pas over 2,5 week.
Ik ben alleen maar met dat stomme plekje bezig. Overdag denk ik eraan als ik 's nachts wakker word, is dat het eerste in mijn hoofd. Ik ben zo ongerust. En, ook bang voor een litteken. Al is dat laatste natuurlijk het minst erge.

----------


## witkop

Oki07
Als het geen melanoom is,dan is het waarschijnlijk een voorstadium van kanker,en dan wordhet plekje weggehaald,e houd het daarmee op

----------

